# Τρέξε σαν τον άνεμο



## panadeli (Apr 1, 2012)

*Τρέξε σαν τον άνεμο​*
_Το πιο περίεργο πράγμα της όλης κατάστασης ήταν ότι τα δέντρα και τα υπόλοιπα αντικείμενα γύρω τους δεν άλλαζαν καθόλου θέση: όσο γρήγορα κι αν έτρεχαν, δεν κατάφερναν να προσπεράσουν τίποτα. «Άραγε κινούνται τα πάντα μαζί μας;» συλλογίστηκε απορημένη η Αλίκη. Και η Βασίλισσα φάνηκε να μαντεύει τη σκέψη της, διότι φώναξε: «Πιο γρήγορα! Μην προσπαθείς να μιλήσεις!»_
—Lewis Carroll, _Μέσα από τον Καθρέφτη_​​
[…]

Η Ζογκ η Αρειανή διόρθωσε προσεκτικά την τροχιά του σκάφους της και ετοιμάστηκε να το οδηγήσει μέσα από τη μικρή οπή στην πλευρά του πλανήτη που παραμένει πάντοτε αόρατη από τη Γη. Είχε επαναλάβει τη διαδικασία πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν και έτσι δεν ανησυχούσε ιδιαίτερα· ανυπομονούσε μονάχα να βρεθεί ξανά σπίτι της. Η παραμονή της στη Γη είχε κρατήσει περισσότερο απ’ ό,τι συνηθιζόταν για τις Αρειανές, και ήθελε όσο τίποτε άλλο να βυθιστεί σε ένα αργόλουτρο και να απολαύσει ένα ποτήρι παγωμένο χλώριο. Χαιρόταν που θα ξαναέβλεπε τις συναδέλφους της. Και τις κόρες της. Και τον σύζυγό της, σκέφτηκε, βάζοντας τα γέλια. Είχε μείνει στη Γη τόσο καιρό που είχε αρχίσει να σκέφτεται σαν Γήινη. Άκου σύζυγος! Καμία Αρειανή δεν είχε σύζυγο, όπως όλες γνώριζαν πολύ καλά. Δεν υπήρχε σεξ στον Άρη. Η Ζογκ συλλογίστηκε με υπερηφάνεια την έκθεση που περιεχόταν στο σακίδιό της: «Η ζωή στη Γη: Η λύση στο αίνιγμα της αναπαραγωγής». Ήταν το σπουδαιότερο επίτευγμα της ζωής της· δεν μπορούσαν πια να της αρνηθούν την προαγωγή, ό,τι και αν έλεγε η Μεγάλη Ζαγκ.

Μια εβδομάδα αργότερα, η Μεγάλη Ζαγκ άνοιξε την πόρτα της αίθουσας συσκέψεων του Κέντρου Γήινων Μελετών και ζήτησε από τη γραμματέα να πει στη Ζογκ να περάσει. Η Ζογκ μπήκε στην αίθουσα και κάθισε στη θέση που της αναλογούσε. Αποφεύγοντας να την κοιτάξει, η Μεγάλη Ζαγκ καθάρισε τον λαιμό της και άρχισε να μιλά.

«Αγαπητή Ζογκ, τα μέλη της επιτροπής διάβασαν προσεκτικά την έκθεση που μας κατέθεσες, και πιστεύω ότι μιλώ εκ μέρους όλων όταν λέω ότι μας εντυπωσίασε η σχολαστικότητά σου. Έχεις αναμφίβολα ερευνήσει ενδελεχώς την αναπαραγωγή στη Γη. Επιπλέον, με την πιθανή εξαίρεση της δεσποινίδας Ζιγκ, όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι τεκμηρίωσες με αδιάσειστα επιχειρήματα την υπόθεσή σου. Πιστεύω πως δεν χωρά πια αμφιβολία ότι τα έμβια όντα στη Γη αναπαράγονται με τον τρόπο που περιγράφεις, μέσω αυτής της παράξενης επινόησης που λέγεται «σεξ». Κάποια μέλη της επιτροπής βρίσκουν λιγότερο πειστικό το συμπέρασμά σου ότι πολλά από τα περίεργα γνωρίσματα των γήινων όντων που αποκαλούνται άνθρωποι οφείλονται σε αυτό το «σεξ»: η ερωτική ζήλια, η αίσθηση του ωραίου, η επιθετικότητα των ανδρών, ακόμη και αυτό που οι άνθρωποι, χάριν αστεϊσμού, αποκαλούν «ευφυΐα». Τα μέλη της επιτροπής κρυφογέλασαν χαιρέκακα στο άκουσμα αυτού του παλιού αστείου. «Ωστόσο», είπε ξαφνικά με βροντερή φωνή η Μεγάλη Ζαγκ, σηκώνοντας το βλέμμα της από το χαρτί που κρατούσε, «η έκθεσή σου μας απογοήτευσε ως προς ένα σημαντικό σημείο. Πιστεύουμε ότι απέτυχες οικτρά στην αντιμετώπιση του πιο ενδιαφέροντος ζητήματος απ’ όλα. Πρόκειται για ένα απλούστατο, μονολεκτικό ερώτημα». Ο σαρκασμός ήταν έκδηλος στη φωνή της Μεγάλης Ζαγκ. _«Γιατί;»_

«Τι εννοείτε γιατί;», τραύλισε η Ζογκ.

«Γιατί τα γήινα όντα αναπαράγονται σεξουαλικά; Γιατί δεν κλωνοποιούν τους εαυτούς τους όπως εμείς; Γιατί απαιτούνται δύο άτομα για να γεννηθεί ένα μωρό; Γιατί υπάρχουν τα αρσενικά; Γιατί; Γιατί; Γιατί;»

«Α», αποκρίθηκε βιαστικά η Ζογκ. «Προσπάθησα να βρω την απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα, αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη. Ρώτησα μερικούς ανθρώπους που επί χρόνια μελετούσαν το ζήτημα, και δεν ήξεραν. Είχαν μεν κάποιες θεωρίες, όμως του καθενός ήταν διαφορετική. Ορισμένοι υποστήριζαν ότι το σεξ υπήρξε ένα τυχαίο ιστορικό συμβάν. Άλλοι έλεγαν ότι συνιστά μέσο αποφυγής των ασθενειών. Μερικοί επέμεναν ότι αφορά την προσαρμογή στις περιβαλλοντικές αλλαγές και την επιτάχυνση των ρυθμών της εξέλιξης. Κάποιοι θεωρούσαν ότι αποτελεί έναν τρόπο επιδιόρθωσης των γονιδίων. Αλλά κατά βάση δεν ήξεραν».

_«Δεν ήξεραν;»_, ξέσπασε η Μεγάλη Ζαγκ. «Δεν ήξεραν; Η πιο θεμελιώδης ιδιαιτερότητα της ύπαρξής τους, το πιο συναρπαστικό επιστημονικό ερώτημα που τέθηκε ποτέ για τη ζωή στη Γη, και _δεν ξέρουν_. Η Ζοντ να μας φυλάει!»






Ποιος είναι ο σκοπός του σεξ; Εκ πρώτης όψεως, η απάντηση μοιάζει προφανής και κοινότοπη. Όταν όμως κανείς το συλλογίζεται βαθύτερα, του γεννιούνται απορίες. Για ποιο λόγο απαιτείται η σύμπραξη δύο ανθρώπων ώστε να προκύψει ένα παιδί; Γιατί να μην απαιτούνται τρεις, ή να μην αρκεί μονάχα ένας; Άραγε χρειάζεται καν να υπάρχει λόγος;

Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970, μια μικρή ομάδα διακεκριμένων βιολόγων άλλαξαν ξαφνικά τις απόψεις τους γύρω από το σεξ. Ενώ πρωτύτερα το θεωρούσαν ένα λογικό, αναπόφευκτο και συνετό μέσο αναπαραγωγής, κατέληξαν εν μία νυκτί σχεδόν στο συμπέρασμα ότι αδυνατούσαν πλήρως να εξηγήσουν για ποιο λόγο υπήρχε καν. Το σεξ φάνταζε ακατανόητο. Έκτοτε, η εξήγηση του σκοπού που επιτελεί το σεξ παραμένει ανοικτό ερώτημα, και έχει χαρακτηριστεί «η βασίλισσα των εξελικτικών προβλημάτων».

Μέσα από τη σύγχυση, όμως, έχει αρχίσει να αχνοφαίνεται μια κομψή απάντηση. Για να την κατανοήσετε, πρέπει να περάσετε μέσα από τον καθρέφτη, σε έναν κόσμο όπου τίποτα δεν είναι όπως φαίνεται. Το σεξ δεν είναι αλληλένδετο με την αναπαραγωγή, το φύλο δεν αφορά τον διαχωρισμό σε αρσενικά και θηλυκά, η ερωτοτροπία δεν αποτελεί μέσο πειθούς, η μόδα δεν σχετίζεται με την ομορφιά, και ο έρωτας δεν συνδέεται με την αγάπη. Πίσω από κάθε τετριμμένο κλισέ κρύβεται ειρωνεία, κυνισμός και περιπλοκότητα.

Το 1858, όταν ο Κάρολος Δαρβίνος και ο Alfred Russel Wallace πρότειναν για πρώτη φορά έναν εύλογο μηχανισμό για την εξέλιξη, η αισιόδοξη βικτοριανή ιδέα της «προόδου» βρισκόταν στο απόγειό της. Δεν προξενεί λοιπόν έκπληξη ότι το έργο τους αμέσως ερμηνεύθηκε ως ευθεία υποστήριξη στον θεό της προόδου. Η άμεση δημοφιλία της εξέλιξης (και ήταν πράγματι δημοφιλής ιδέα) οφειλόταν εν πολλοίς στο ότι είχε παρερμηνευθεί ως θεωρία σταθερής προόδου από την αμοιβάδα στον άνθρωπο: μια φυσική κλίμακα αυτοβελτίωσης.

Στις αρχές της τρίτης χιλιετίας, η ανθρωπότητα διακατέχεται από διαφορετική διάθεση. Σήμερα πιστεύουμε ότι η πρόοδος πρόκειται σύντομα να αναχαιτιστεί λόγω της ρυθμιστικής δράσης φαινομένων όπως ο υπερπληθυσμός, η κλιματική αλλαγή και η εξάντληση των φυσικών πόρων. Όσο γρήγορα και αν τρέχουμε, δεν φαίνεται να φτάνουμε πουθενά. Μήπως η βιομηχανική επανάσταση έκανε τον μέσο κάτοικο του πλανήτη υγιέστερο, πλουσιότερο και σοφότερο; Τον Γερμανό, ναι· τον Μπαγκλαντεσιανό, όχι. Κατά παράξενο (ή προβλέψιμο, ίσως έλεγε ένας φιλόσοφος) τρόπο, ανάλογη διάθεση έχει ανακύψει και στους κόλπους των εξελικτικών βιολόγων. Η μόδα στην εξελικτική επιστήμη επιτάσσει τον χλευασμό της προόδου· η εξέλιξη δεν είναι μια ανοδική κλίμακα, αλλά ένας ποδοκίνητος τροχός.

[…]

Ένα από τα αξιοπερίεργα γνωρίσματα της ιστορίας είναι ότι, με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, η υπεροχή πάντοτε φθίνει. Κάθε επινόηση οδηγεί αργά ή γρήγορα σε κάποια αντίθετη επινόηση. Κάθε επιτυχία εμπεριέχει το σπέρμα της ανατροπής της. Κάθε ηγεμονία κάποτε φτάνει στο τέλος της. Τα ίδια ασφαλώς ισχύουν και για την εξελικτική ιστορία: οι έννοιες της προόδου και της επιτυχίας είναι πάντοτε σχετικές. Όταν ακόμη η χέρσος δεν καταλαμβανόταν από ζώα, τα πρώτα αμφίβια που βγήκαν από τη θάλασσα μπορούσαν να επιβιώσουν παρότι ήταν δυσκίνητα, νωχελικά και ιχθυόμορφα, διότι δεν είχαν καθόλου εχθρούς και ανταγωνιστές. Αν όμως ένα ψάρι έβγαινε σήμερα στη στεριά, θα καταβροχθιζόταν από κάποια περαστική αλεπού, όπως ακριβώς και μια ορδή Μογγόλων θα αποδεκατιζόταν από πυροβόλα όπλα. Τόσο στην ιστορία όσο και στην εξέλιξη, η πρόοδος είναι πάντοτε ένας μάταιος, σισύφειος αγώνας όπου πρέπει διαρκώς να βελτιώνεσαι μόνο και μόνο για να διατηρείσαι στην ίδια σχετική θέση. Τα αυτοκίνητα κινούνται στους μποτιλιαρισμένους δρόμους του Λονδίνου όσο αργά κινούνταν και οι ιππήλατες άμαξες έναν αιώνα νωρίτερα. Οι ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές δεν συνεισφέρουν θετικά στην παραγωγικότητα διότι οι άνθρωποι μαθαίνουν να περιπλέκουν και να διαιωνίζουν τις εργασίες που απλοποιούν οι υπολογιστές.






Η ιδέα ότι η πρόοδος είναι πάντοτε σχετική έχει γίνει γνωστή στη βιολογία ως η «θεωρία της Κόκκινης Βασίλισσας», από το κομμάτι του σκακιού που η Αλίκη συναντά στο βιβλίο _Μέσα από τον καθρέφτη_: η Κόκκινη Βασίλισσα τρέχει αενάως χωρίς να φτάνει πουθενά, διότι μαζί της κινείται ολόκληρο το τοπίο. Πρόκειται για μια ιδέα της οποίας η επιρροή στην εξελικτική θεωρία διαρκώς αυξάνει, και την οποία θα συναντούμε συχνά σε όλο το βιβλίο. Όσο πιο γρήγορα τρέχεις, τόσο πιο γρήγορα κινείται ο κόσμος γύρω σου, και τόσο λιγότερο προοδεύεις. Η ζωή είναι ένα τουρνουά σκακιού όπου, όταν κερδίζεις μια παρτίδα, ξεκινάς την επόμενη με ένα πιόνι λιγότερο.

Δεν θα ανακαλύψουμε την Κόκκινη Βασίλισσα να κρύβεται πίσω από όλα τα εξελικτικά γεγονότα. Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα την πολική αρκούδα, που φέρει παχιά, λευκή γούνα. Το πάχος της γούνας οφείλεται στο ότι οι προγονικές πολικές αρκούδες επιβίωναν για μακρύτερο χρονικό διάστημα, και κατ’ επέκταση αποκτούσαν περισσότερους απογόνους, εφόσον προστατεύονταν από το ψύχος. Προέκυψε έτσι μια σχετικά απλή εξελικτική ακολουθία: όσο παχύτερη γινόταν η γούνα, τόσο αποτελεσματικότερα προστατεύονταν οι αρκούδες από το κρύο. Προφανώς, η βελτίωση της μόνωσης της αρκούδας δεν προκάλεσε περαιτέρω επιδείνωση του ψύχους. Η γούνα όμως είναι λευκή για διαφορετικό λόγο: διότι παρέχει καμουφλάζ. Οι πολικές αρκούδες μπορούν να αιφνιδιάσουν φώκιες πολύ ευκολότερα απ’ ό,τι οι καφέ αρκούδες των νοτιότερων γεωγραφικών πλατών. Κάποτε πρέπει να ήταν εύκολο για μια καφέ αρκούδα να πλησιάσει μια φώκια της Αρκτικής, διότι οι φώκιες δεν είχαν εχθρούς να φοβηθούν στον πάγο, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει σήμερα με τις φώκιες της Ανταρκτικής, οι οποίες είναι εντελώς ατρόμητες έξω από το νερό. Εκείνη την εποχή, οι προγονικές πολικές αρκούδες μπορούσαν εύκολα να πιάνουν φώκιες. Σύντομα όμως οι νευρικές, δειλές φώκιες άρχισαν να επιβιώνουν περισσότερο απ’ ό,τι οι εύπιστες, οπότε σταδιακά οι φώκιες έγιναν ολοένα πιο επιφυλακτικές. Η ζωή δυσκόλεψε για τις αρκούδες. Όχι μόνο ήταν πια υποχρεωμένες να προσεγγίζουν αθόρυβα τις φώκιες, αλλά και οι φώκιες μπορούσαν εύκολα να τις διακρίνουν από απόσταση —ώσπου μια μέρα (πιθανόν να μην συνέβη τόσο απότομα, αλλά η γενική αρχή ισχύει), από κάποια τυχαία μετάλλαξη, μια αρκούδα απέκτησε κουτάβια με λευκή αντί για καφέ γούνα. Τα κουτάβια ευημέρησαν και πολλαπλασιάστηκαν επειδή οι φώκιες δεν τα διέκριναν από μακριά. Η εξελικτική προσπάθεια που κατέβαλαν οι φώκιες είχε πάει στον βρόντο· βρίσκονταν ξανά εκεί απ’ όπου ξεκίνησαν. Ιδού τα έργα της Κόκκινης Βασίλισσας.

Στον κόσμο της Κόκκινης Βασίλισσας, κάθε εξελικτική πρόοδος θα είναι πάντοτε σχετική εφόσον ο εχθρός σου είναι έμβιος και εξαρτάται έντονα από εσένα ή υποφέρει σκληρά όταν εσύ ευημερείς, όπως συμβαίνει με τις αρκούδες και τις φώκιες. Έτσι, η Κόκκινη Βασίλισσα θα παίζει καίριο ρόλο στις σχέσεις μεταξύ θηρευτών και θηραμάτων, παρασίτων και ξενιστών, αλλά και αρσενικών και θηλυκών ατόμων του ίδιου είδους. Κάθε πλάσμα πάνω στη Γη λαμβάνει μέρος, υπό τους όρους της Κόκκινης Βασίλισσας, σε ένα τουρνουά σκακιού με αντιπάλους τα παράσιτα (ή τους ξενιστές) του, τους θηρευτές (ή τα θηράματά) του και, πάνω απ’ όλα, το ταίρι του.

Όπως ακριβώς τα παράσιτα κάνουν τους ξενιστές τους να υποφέρουν μολονότι εξαρτώνται από αυτούς, και όπως ακριβώς τα ζώα εκμεταλλεύονται τους ερωτικούς τους συντρόφους μολονότι τους χρειάζονται, έτσι και η Κόκκινη Βασίλισσα δεν εμφανίζεται ποτέ χωρίς να συνοδεύεται από ένα ακόμη μοτίβο: τις αλληλένδετες σχέσεις συνεργασίας και σύγκρουσης. Η σχέση ανάμεσα σε μια μητέρα και το παιδί της είναι μάλλον ξεκάθαρη: αμφότεροι ενδιαφέρονται τόσο για τη δική τους ευημερία, όσο και για του άλλου. Οι σχέσεις ανάμεσα σε έναν άνδρα και τον εραστή της γυναίκας του, ή ανάμεσα σε δύο γυναίκες που συναγωνίζονται για την ίδια επαγγελματική θέση, είναι επίσης ξεκάθαρες: ο καθένας επιθυμεί ό,τι χειρότερο για τον άλλον. Η μεν σχέση μητέρας-κόρης είναι συνεργατική, οι δε άλλες συγκρουσιακές. Τι συμβαίνει όμως με τη σχέση μεταξύ μιας γυναίκας και του συζύγου της; Πρόκειται για συνεργατική σχέση υπό την έννοια ότι ο καθένας επιθυμεί το καλύτερο για τον άλλον. Γιατί όμως; Για να τον εκμεταλλευτεί. Ο άνδρας χρησιμοποιεί τη σύζυγό του για να του γεννήσει τα παιδιά του. Η γυναίκα χρησιμοποιεί τον σύζυγό της για να τη γονιμοποιήσει, αλλά και για να τη βοηθήσει στην ανατροφή των παιδιών της. Ο γάμος ακροβατεί μεταξύ ενός συνεργατικού εγχειρήματος και ενός είδους αμοιβαίας εκμετάλλευσης —ρωτήστε οποιονδήποτε νομικό ειδικεύεται στο οικογενειακό δίκαιο. Στους επιτυχημένους γάμους τα αμοιβαία οφέλη υπερβαίνουν τα κόστη, και το πνεύμα συνεργασίας επικρατεί· στους αποτυχημένους γάμους συμβαίνει το αντίθετο.

Η ισορροπία μεταξύ συνεργασίας και σύγκρουσης είναι ένα από τα επαναλαμβανόμενα μοτίβα της ανθρώπινης ιστορίας. Απασχολεί κυβερνήσεις και οικογένειες, εραστές και αντίζηλους. Έχει καίρια σημασία για την οικονομία. Αποτελεί, όπως θα δούμε, ένα από τα αρχαιότερα μοτίβα στην ιστορία της ζωής, καθώς παρατηρείται ακόμη και στο γονιδιακό επίπεδο. Και ο κυρίαρχος λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι η σεξουαλική αναπαραγωγή. Το σεξ, όπως και ο γάμος, συνιστά ένα συνεργατικό εγχείρημα μεταξύ δύο αντίπαλων γονιδιακών συνόλων. Και το σώμα σας είναι η σκηνή αυτής της αμήχανης συνύπαρξης.
[…]

(Απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο του Matt Ridley _Η Κόκκινη Βασίλισσα_)​


----------



## panadeli (Jul 7, 2012)

Άπντεϊτ: Το βιβλίο κυκλοφορεί στα ελληνικά από τις εκδόσεις Κάτοπτρο.


----------

